# repair of diastasis of recti muscle



## schofielda (Jan 4, 2013)

The physician takes patient to the OR to fix hernia but found diastasis of recti muscle. He "repaired by imbricating sutures figure-of-eight #1 Ethibond in the anterior rectus sheath. Reinforced by 0 PDS suture running. The SFS was then closed after two 19-French Blake drains were placed.... wounds were closed." I'm not sure which code is appropriate. Can anyone help?  Thank you.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Per the 3M encoder, CPT code for "Repair, Diastasis Recti" is unlisted code 22999


----------



## sep5078 (May 2, 2018)

I am not sure that assuming that an encoder is assigning something is correct - the encoder is a tool to help us as coders but we still need to depend on our books and knowledge. I know first hand that an encoder isn't always correct. We would like it to be, of course! ;-) I am unable to find any official guidance instructing that 22999 or any unlisted code would be appropriate. It was my knowledge and understanding that these coded to abdominoplasty CPT codes. Or at the very least an Integumentary unlisted code. There is excision of skin/subq/muscle found in the integumentary section. Food for thought.


----------

